# STC1000 mode change.



## kevinj (9/10/22)

How do you change an STC1000 to its other mode ie. not refigeration mode.​Saw a video of it some time back on a shop site but can;t find how to do it now.


----------



## tubbsy (10/10/22)

There's no mode to change on the SCT-1000 - the heating will kick in when the temp drops below the set level and the cooling kicks in when it gets too hot. Here are some instructions on it's use.


----------

